# 1 year old Agir daughter 4 sale



## Will Carter (Aug 14, 2006)

[admin note] If there is any interest in this dog please contact the seller for information on this dog. Classified ad removed per my response at the end of this thread.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Heya Will,
How big is this female?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Replies should go to PMs or the contact info given. Thanks. :>)


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Replies should go to PMs or the contact info given. Thanks. :>)


just curious as to why. if you're going to allow people to use the site as a classified ad, why not allow replies? maybe it will save someone from having to send a PM if the question was asked already...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> just curious as to why. if you're going to allow people to use the site as a classified ad, why not allow replies? maybe it will save someone from having to send a PM if the question was asked already...


Well, it was kinda up in the air about allowing it at all...... then the idea of warranties (express or implied), prices discussed, maybe haggling, and so on, seemed like the wrong road (for the board, I mean) to go down.......

So it ended up that yes, members can post the notice if they ask beforehand, but negotiations, warranties, prices, details, and terms are discussed elsewhere. That seemed like the best blanket policy.

No implication that any of this applies here -- this is just the policy.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I locked this thread till I could get off the phone.

There is a reason I never added a classifieds section to this forum. I don't mind people posting a dog for sale once in a while under certain conditions. Namely, someone who frequently contributes to this forum and someone who asks permission from either me or one of the moderators first.

This thread does not meet either criterea.


----------

